# Se me llevó



## plsdeluno

Hola a todos
Por favor ¿Podrían decirme cuál es la frase más correcta debajo?

1. El mar se me llevó muy lejos de la costa.
2. El mar me llevó muy lejos de la costa.

Or would i only use :se: if i had already mentioned the sea previously, for example.
Estaba en el mar y de repente, se me llevó muy lejos de la costa.

Muchas gracias


----------



## elirlandes

plsdeluno said:


> Hola a todos
> Por favor ¿Podrían decirme cuál es la frase más correcta debajo?
> 
> 1. El mar se me llevó muy lejos de la costa.
> 2. El mar me llevó muy lejos de la costa.
> 
> Or would i only use :se: if i had already mentioned the sea previously, for example.
> Estaba en el mar y de repente, se  *la corriente *me llevó muy lejos de la costa.
> 
> Muchas gracias



No need for "se".
In your other example at the end, I feel you need to specify what carried you out (the current).


----------



## elprofe

La corriente


----------



## plsdeluno

elirlandes said:


> No need for "se".
> In your other example at the end, I feel you need to specify what carried you out (the current).


 
I thoght the :se: would take the place of the :sea:?

Like in the frase below, substituting pedro with se.

Mi ejemplo.
Pedro le mandó la carta a maría.   (now substituting pedro with se)

¿Sabes si pedro ha mandado la carta a maría?  Sí, se la mandó a ella esta mañana.

Thank you


----------



## elirlandes

There is a reflexive verb "Llevarse", so the meaning is a little different when you add "se" in the way you are trying.

You could say:
El mar tiraba muy fuerte. Me llevó muy lejos de la costa.
[The sea was very strong. It took me far out from the coast.]

"Me llevó" = "it took me"

It is funny, when learning Spanish I found myself trying to add "se" all over the place, and eventually I found it is best to try my phrases without it.


----------



## adrs

plsdeluno said:


> I thoght the :se: would take the place of the :sea:?
> 
> Like in the frase below, substituting pedro with se.
> 
> Mi ejemplo.
> Pedro le mandó la carta a maría.   (now substituting pedro with se)
> 
> ¿Sabes si pedro ha mandado la carta a maría?  Sí, se la mandó a ella esta mañana.
> 
> Thank you



Here "se" is substituting María, not Pedro.


----------



## elprofe

plsdeluno said:


> I thoght the :se: would take the place of the :sea:?
> 
> Like in the frase below, substituting pedro with se.
> 
> Mi ejemplo.
> Pedro le mandó la carta a maría. (now substituting pedro with se)
> 
> ¿Sabes si pedro ha mandado la carta a maría? Sí, se la mandó a ella esta mañana.
> 
> Thank you


 
El problema es que aquí, "se" no sustituye a "Pedro" sino a "María".
_Se la mandó a ella esta mañana = Le la mandó a ella esta mañana.
_Como en castellano no podemos poner "le la" ni "le lo", sustituimos el "le" por "se".


----------



## plsdeluno

Muchas gracias a todos, el uso de :se: es muy difícil. ¿No?


----------



## elprofe

Jejeje, de nada. 
Y sí, sí que es difícil el uso del "se" para la gente no nativa...


----------



## plsdeluno

elprofe said:


> El problema es que aquí, "se" no sustituye a "Pedro" sino a "María".
> _Se la mandó a ella esta mañana = Le la mandó a ella esta mañana._
> Como en castellano no podemos poner "le la" ni "le lo", sustituimos el "le" por "se".


 
Por fin entiendo la parte de :se: Entonces yo diría.
1. ¿Has dado el dinero a maría?  Sí, se lo dí.
2. Necesitamos mandarle la carta a maría.  No es necasario, ya se la mandé.

María = se


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

Es gracioso, pero yo pensaría que acá SE reemplaza a la carta.


----------



## plsdeluno

CarlitosCorazon said:


> Es gracioso, pero yo pensaría que acá SE reemplaza a la carta.


 Entonces la frase número 2 ¿No es correcta?

Muchas gracias


----------



## elirlandes

2. Necesitamos mandarle la carta a maría.  No es necesario, ya se la mandé.

se = María
la = carta


----------



## duvija

I'm glad you kept to singular nouns. More difficult is with plurals.
Try to answer the following question, using the clitics: (try to be intuitive and don't think about the rules)

-¿Nos prestas tu apartamento?
-Sí, _   _   presto

saludos


----------



## plsdeluno

duvija said:


> I'm glad you kept to singular nouns. More difficult is with plurals.
> Try to answer the following question, using the clitics: (try to be intuitive and don't think about the rules)
> 
> -¿Nos prestas tu apartamento?
> -Sí, _ _ presto
> 
> saludos


 
La respuesta es lo, ¿No?

Te agradezco la ayuda


----------



## plsdeluno

elirlandes said:


> 2. Necesitamos mandarle la carta a maría. No es necasario, ya se la mandé.
> 
> se = María
> la [should this be "lo"?] = carta


 
So even when an object is femenine La carta, you have to use Lo in a neutral way?

Se lo mandé

Thank you very much for the help


----------



## ehpb

Hola, soy nueva en estos foros y me gustaría ayudar. Yo creo que la frase
"Necesitamos mandarle la carta a María. No es necasario, ya se la mandé." es correcta, ya que "la" se refiere a "la carta" (género femenino). Saludos


----------



## elirlandes

Gracias ahpb - bienvenida al foro. 
Siempre tengo la duda entre le/la y lo.


----------



## roanheads

Pues , en este caso, me gusta más , " el mar se me llevó---" con el " se ", porque el mar se llevó a la persona muy lejos de la costa,obviamente contra su voluntad, entonces creo que el " se " pone en evidencia el matiz posesivo del mar. y así suena mejor.
Saludos.


----------



## Istriano

The sentence
*El mar *_se me llevó_ muy lejos de la costa does not make much sense because it means
*The sea* I_ was taken_ very far from the coast.

_Se me llevó _is similar to_ Fui llevado_ meaning _I was taken/carried away.._.


Facebook (in Spanish) used to have:


*Se ha etiquetado a Juan en un álbum*

but now it has
*Han etiquetado a Juan en un  álbum.*


It is basically the same thing  _Juan was labeled in an album


*se me llevó* i_s possible with animate subjects_: Usted se me llevó la vida _(a famous song by A.Pires)_: You took my life (from me) to yourself.
but the meaning is different.

Usted = you
se = for yourself
me = from me
llevó = took
la vida = life
_


----------



## Lurrezko

*El mar se me llevó muy lejos de la costa* es perfecto español. Es un dativo superfluo, si se omite no cambia el sentido de la frase, pero al añadirlo se refuerza el sentido de involuntariedad de la acción.


----------



## plsdeluno

Lurrezko oinak said:


> *El mar se me llevó muy lejos de la costa* es perfecto español. Es un dativo superfluo, si se omite no cambia el sentido de la frase, pero al añadirlo se refuerza el sentido de involuntariedad de la acción.


 
Entonces, ¿Lo que yo había escrito es correcto?

Me preguntaba ¿Por qué hay unos hispanohablantes que están de acuerdo y unos no están de acuerdo?

Muchas gracias


----------



## elirlandes

Lurrezko oinak said:


> *El mar se me llevó muy lejos de la costa* es perfecto español. Es un dativo superfluo, si se omite no cambia el sentido de la frase, pero al añadirlo se refuerza el sentido de involuntariedad de la acción.



This must be an idiomatic thing. I would have translated 
El mar *se me llevó* muy lejos de la costa: as
The sea *I was taken* very far from the coast: which in English does not make sense.

Lurrezko: Can you confirm that this really is ok in Spanish?
Thanks


----------



## roanheads

I translate this literally as,
The sea took me to itself far from the coast.
Claro, estoy muy de acuerdo con Lurrezco.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

elirlandes said:


> This must be an idiomatic thing. I would have translated
> El mar *se me llevó* muy lejos de la costa: as
> The sea *I was taken* very far from the coast: which in English does not make sense.
> 
> Lurrezko: Can you confirm that this really is ok in Spanish?
> Thanks



Yes, I do confirm it, it's idiomatic. We usually say datives that are not necessary for the general meaning of the sentence. _Le redundante_ (le di el libro a tu madre), _dativos reflejos_ (me devoré la carne, estaba buenísima), _dativos_ _éticos_ (el niño me estudia mucho), etc. The construction _se me_ usually implies an involuntary action (se me cayó el vaso, lo siento). I'm afraid they are not easy to grasp for a non-native...


----------



## elirlandes

roanheads said:


> I translate this literally as,
> The sea took me to itself far from the coast.
> Claro, estoy muy de acuerdo con Lurrezco.
> 
> Saludos.





Lurrezko oinak said:


> Yes, I do confirm it, it's idiomatic. We usually say datives that are not necessary for the general meaning of the sentence. _Le redundante_ (le di el libro a tu madre), _dativos reflejos_ (me devoré la carne, estaba buenísima), _dativos_ _éticos_ (el niño me estudia mucho), etc. The construction _se me_ usually implies an involuntary action (se me cayó el vaso, lo siento). I'm afraid they are not easy to grasp for a non-native...



Many thanks - very useful.



> I'm afraid they are not easy to grasp for a non-native...


 These are the final nuances that give away the fluent speaker as being non-native...


----------



## Bocha

Hola:



duvija said:


> -¿Nos prestas tu apartamento?
> -Sí, _   _   presto
> saludos



Dos posibilidades:
(a vosotros) _Sí, os lo presto._
(a ustedes) _Sí, se lo presto.
_ 



> *Lurrezko oinak
> **El mar se me llevó muy lejos de la costa* es perfecto español.


No estoy de acuerdo, quizá se use en alguna variante dialectal y sea aceptable. Pero no es "perfecto español". Para los que están aprendiendo, yo recomendaría que no se usara el *se* en oraciones como la del ejemplo.

En cambio, son aceptables:

_Este gasto imprevisto se llevó todos mis ahorros.
Este gasto imprevisto *se me *llevó todos los ahorros._ (en donde *se* es la partícula del verbo pronominal: llevar*se*)


----------



## plsdeluno

As there are many diffrent opinions on this mater by native speakers, perhaps it depends on which country one may live?

Llevarse algo = to take something away.

Se me llevó


----------



## roanheads

Por ejemplo los titulares sobre una riada en México.

?Todo lo que teníamos *se lo llevó la corriente*? --- did the current take away everything we had ?

Bocha

Lo que dices me sorprende mucho, a mi parecer esta construcción es bastante común, lo he visto a menudo.
Saludos.


----------



## elirlandes

roanheads said:


> ?Todo lo que teníamos *se lo llevó la corriente*? --- did the current take away everything we had ?
> .



But that is a different construction and in any event, it requires a comma.

Todo lo que teníamos*,* se lo llevó la corriente.

...which renders "Todo lo que teníamos" an objectival sub-clause of the sentence. The primary clause already has an object "lo". Without the coma, you have two objects in one phrase for the verb.



"El mar *se me llevó* muy lejos de la costa" is a different case. In this case, "el mar" is a duplicate subject for the verb "llevar". The "el mar" and the "se" create two subjects for the verb llevar.

Is this not the case?


----------



## Istriano

I guess you could also say:
El mar *se me le llevó* muy lejos de la costa.

The more formal style is, less datives (and reflexive pronouns) are used since they're are a marker of very relaxed style.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> 
> Dos posibilidades:
> (a vosotros) _Sí, os lo presto._
> (a ustedes) _Sí, se lo presto.
> _
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo, quizá se use en alguna variante dialectal y sea aceptable. Pero no es "perfecto español". Para los que están aprendiendo, yo recomendaría que no se usara el *se* en oraciones como la del ejemplo.
> 
> En cambio, son aceptables:
> 
> _Este gasto imprevisto se llevó todos mis ahorros.
> Este gasto imprevisto *se me *llevó todos los ahorros._ (en donde *se* es la partícula del verbo pronominal: llevar*se*)



Los que estén aprendiendo español no deberían preocuparse de oraciones como la que discutimos, de eso no cabe ninguna duda, hay mucho que aprender antes de llegar a un tema tan confuso. Ahora bien, creo el uso de dativos superfluos es corriente y aceptable en todos los dialectos de español:
_Nos tememos lo peor_ (dativo de interés)
_Niños, no me hagáis el tonto_ (dativo ético)

Es más, algunos son tan idiomáticos que son los que hacen que una frase suene en *perfecto español*:
_¿Dónde está el libro?
Lo di a tu madre_ 
_Se lo di a tu madre_ (le redundante)

Es cierto que algunos son dialectales:

_Ándele no más_ (le enclítico)

Saludos


----------



## roanheads

elirlandes,
The newspaper headline is actually a question, note the punctuation.
The two statements basically are similar.
The current has taken away ( to wherever downriver )the peoples possessions.
The sea took me faraway from the coast.

Saludos.


----------



## elirlandes

> _Nos tememos lo peor_ (dativo de interés)
> _Niños, no me hagáis el tonto_ (dativo ético)


En la primera frase, "lo" no es superfluo según entiendo.
En la segunda frase, si no tienes a la coma, no tiene sentido según entiendo.

Volviendo a la pregunta:
Se me llevó muy lejos de la costa. : Voz pasivo 
El mar me llevó muy lejos de la costa  : Voz activo
El mar *se *me llevó muy lejos de la costa *X* Sigo sin ver que se pueden mezclar lo pasivo y lo activo de esta forma.

?No es así?


----------



## Lurrezko

elirlandes said:


> En la primera frase, "lo" no es superfluo según entiendo.
> En la segunda frase, si no tienes a la coma, no tiene sentido según entiendo.
> 
> Volviendo a la pregunta:
> Se me llevó muy lejos de la costa. : Voz pasivo
> El mar me llevó muy lejos de la costa  : Voz activo
> El mar *se *me llevó muy lejos de la costa *X* Sigo sin ver que se pueden mezclar lo pasivo y lo activo de esta forma.
> 
> ?No es así?



El problema no es el _lo_. ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre _tememos lo peor_ y _nos tememos lo peor_? La forma pronominal no añade ningún significado a la oración. Este _nos_ es un dativo de interés, su uso es frecuente cuando la persona implicada en la experiencia que se comunica es el sujeto morfológico de la oración. Es mucho más evidente cuando la forma pronominal del verbo no es frecuente: _Ayer me leí el libro de cabo a rabo_.

_Niños, no hagáis el tonto._  
_Niños, no me hagáis el tonto_ (me = a mí). Este _me_ es un dativo ético, se usa para expresar que quien habla está particularmente implicado o interesado en la acción. Del mismo modo, _el niño me come muy bien_ (el niño come muy bien y eso me gusta), _no hagas ruido o me_ _despertarás al niño_ (despertarás al niño y no quiero que eso pase).


----------



## roanheads

elirlandes,
El mar me llevó muy lejos----
El mar se me llevó muy lejos ----

Both are active voice, past definite ( preterite )

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

elirlandes said:


> En la primera frase, "lo" no es superfluo según entiendo.
> En la segunda frase, si no tienes a la coma, no tiene sentido según entiendo.
> 
> Volviendo a la pregunta:
> Se me llevó muy lejos de la costa. : Voz pasivo
> El mar me llevó muy lejos de la costa : Voz activo


 

Pequeño detalle: es 'voz activ*a* y voz pasiv*a*'. Es '*la *voz'.


----------



## Sabinero07

Paso a explicar desde el sentido común:

El mar se me llevó muy lejos. "Se" indica un objeto, ¿qué es lo que se llevó? Respuesta: Me llevó a mí. Pero esto ya está incluido en el "me": *me* llevó. ¿a quien? a mí.

Si dijésemos "se llevó" podríamos preguntar ¿*qué* se llevó? Se llevó un árbol, una casa, un perro, una persona...
La marea *se* llevó una casa.
La marea *me* llevó (a mí).
La marea *se me* llevó, está repitiendo 2 veces el objeto. Es incorrecto. (No queda claro si se llevó una casa, o a mí)

Ahora bien, en otros ejemplos que expusieron antes como por ejemplo "*se me cayó el vaso*" no sucede esto porque *el objeto es el vaso, no yo*. El vaso se me cayó a mi, pero no me caí yo de mí mismo. Se me cayó. ¿*qué* se cayó? el vaso. ¿*a* *quién*? a mí. 

No quería complicarlos más aún pero es la forma más sencilla que encontré de explicarlo.
Saludos y espero que sea útil.


----------



## Lurrezko

> La marea se me llevó, está repitiendo 2 veces el objeto. Es incorrecto.


Esa es la idea, y esa es exactamente la esencia de los dativos superfluos, de ahí lo de superfluos. En *le di el libro a mi madre* (le = a mi madre), estás repitiendo dos veces el complemento, ¿también te parece incorrecto?


----------



## plsdeluno

plsdeluno said:


> Hola a todos
> Por favor ¿Podrían decirme cuál es la frase más correcta debajo?
> 
> 1. El mar se me llevó muy lejos de la costa.
> 2. El mar me llevó muy lejos de la costa.
> 
> Or would i only use :se: if i had already mentioned the sea previously, for example.
> Estaba en el mar y de repente, se me llevó muy lejos de la costa.
> 
> Muchas gracias


 

If you can not mention it twice (el mar,se), then is the third option above more correct?


----------



## Sabinero07

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Esa es la idea, y esa es exactamente la esencia de los dativos superfluos, de ahí lo de superfluos. En *le di el libro a mi madre* (le = a mi madre), estás repitiendo dos veces el complemento, ¿también te parece incorrecto?



No me parece incorrecto en absoluto, pero sí lo sería si dijera *me le *di el libro a mi madre,
o *se le* di el libro a mi madre.


----------



## Lurrezko

plsdeluno said:


> If you can not mention it twice (el mar,se), then is the third option above more correct?



El mar (the subject) is irrelevant. You can say: 
_Se me llevó lejos de la costa
El mar se me llevó lejos de la costa_

If you use the verb with its pronominal form, llevarse:
_El mar me llevó lejos de la costa_
But then many speakers add a (meaningless redundant) dative (se = a mí):
_El mar se me llevó lejos de la costa_. This dative is idiomatic and strengthens the idea of involuntary action. *It's correct*

Another example:
_Hacía mucho viento y me volaron los papeles_ (me = a mí)
_Hacía mucho viento y se me volaron los papeles_ (se = a mí, me = a mí)

This redundant dative is frequent, some of them depend on the dialect, but some are idiomatic in every Spanish-speaking country:
_Le di el libro a tu madre_ (le = a tu madre, it's obviously redundant, but it's so idiomatic!)


----------



## elirlandes

Lurrezko oinak said:


> El mar (the subject) is irrelevant. You can say:
> _Se me llevó lejos de la costa
> El mar se me llevó lejos de la costa_
> 
> If you use the verb with its pronominal form, llevarse:
> _El mar me llevó lejos de la costa_
> But then many speakers add a (meaningless redundant) dative (se = a mí):
> _El mar se me llevó lejos de la costa_. This dative is idiomatic and strengthens the idea of involuntary action. *It's correct*
> 
> Another example:
> _Hacía mucho viento y me volaron los papeles_ (me = a mí)
> _Hacía mucho viento y se me volaron los papeles_ (se = a mí, me = a mí)
> 
> This redundant dative is frequent, some of them depend on the dialect, but some are idiomatic in every Spanish-speaking country:
> _Le di el libro a tu madre_ (le = a tu madre, it's obviously redundant, but it's so idiomatic!)



Apologies - I am still not seeing it.

To my mind, in the Red example above, "se me volaron los papeles" works on its own, because it is passive voice. "My papers flew off".

If you mean that the "se" in "_El mar se me llevó lejos de la costa"_ is part of a reflexive ("a mí") which makes "_se me llevó_" passive voice, then how can there be a subject for the verb ("el mar").


Un ejemplo más cercano sería - The taxi-driver took me to the airport.
x "El taxista *se *me llevó al aeropuerto." x
No creo que el "*se*" funciona aquí, pero sí : El taxista me llevó al aeropuerto. o Se me llevó al aeropuerto.


----------



## Lurrezko

elirlandes said:


> Apologies - I am still not seeing it.
> 
> To my mind, in the Red example above, "se me volaron los papeles" works on its own, because it is passive voice. "My papers flew off".
> 
> If you mean that the "se" in "_El mar se me llevó lejos de la costa"_ is part of a reflexive ("a mí") which makes "_se me llevó_" passive voice, then how can there be a subject for the verb ("el mar").
> 
> 
> Un ejemplo más cercano sería - The taxi-driver took me to the airport.
> x "El taxista *se *me llevó al aeropuerto." x
> No creo que el "*se*" funciona aquí, pero sí : El taxista me llevó al aeropuerto. o Se me llevó al aeropuerto.



Ojalá fuera un diestro catedrático de gramática para poder explicarlo con la claridad que mereces  Entiendo tu argumento y tienes razón, lo puedo ver como voz pasiva (_se me llevó a comisaría y se me leyeron mis derechos_), pero también como activa con dativo superfluo: _vino la policía y (la policía) se me llevó a comisaría_. Tampoco veo voz pasiva en _el taxista se me llevó al aeropuerto_, que también es habitual en algunos dialectos españoles.

Fíjate en este par:
_Llevé a mi hijo al hospital y se le recetó mucho reposo._ (pasiva)
_Llevé a mi hijo al hospital y (los médicos) me le recetaron mucho reposo_ (dativo ético, coloquial y habitual en algunos dialectos españoles)


----------



## roanheads

otro ejemplo, ¡y el último !

Un modismo del dicc. "las palabras, se las lleva el viento.

( al igual que el hilo, se puede terminar en " muy lejos de la costa " )

Para mí, una oración con " se " así,  me suena muy español y me gusta.

¡ Que tengáis una buena noche.!


----------



## XiaoRoel

*El mar se me llevó lejos de la costa* es expresión peninsular, _dialectal_ pero corriente  en el habla. El *se* no es que sea exactamente superfluo, sino que es un _morfema cercano a la impersonalidad_ que _suaviza o anula el matiz agentivo del mar_, ese *se* viene a subrayar que el mar es un _sujeto fortuito, o más bien forzoso_, la *agentividad del mar no es voluntaria*.
En cuanto a los bastantes disparates de otros mensajes del hilo, me remito a los valores de se que he descrito en otros mensajes anteriores. Ahora no tengo tiempo.


----------



## Sabinero07

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Another example:
> _Hacía mucho viento y me volaron los papeles_ (me = a mí)
> _Hacía mucho viento y se me volaron los papeles_ (se = a mí, me = a mí)



Pero esas 2 oraciones no significan lo mismo. Disculpen si estoy equivocado pero creo que hay un error de concepto. 

"Se" no significa "a mi". "Me" significa "a mi". La redundancia de la que habla Lurrezco es cierta cuando dice bien "Le di los libros a mi madre" pero nunca vamos a decir "Se le di los libros a mi madre" porque estaría superponiendo dos conceptos en un mismo lugar. Sería, salvando las diferencias, como decir: "tengo hambre sueño" o decir "yo ella voy a bailar"

La pregunta inicial del post se refiere a cómo se dice correctamente cuando YO fui llevado por la corriente. No se dice: El mar me se llevó ni el mar se me llevó, se dice *el mar me llevó*.

Si en algún dialecto hablan asi hay que entender que es un dialecto local, específico y singular de alguna región pero no representativo del idioma en su conjunto y habría que dejar expresamente escrito que es así. 

Saludos y espero no ofender a nadie. Voy a seguir investigando y en caso de encontrar que estaba equivocado voy a aclararlo en este mismo foro


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ese *se* es un *morfema*, no OI no OD ni nada parecido, sino un puro *morfema de inagentividad *(o_agentividad involuntaria o necesaria_), muy próximo a los valores _impersonales y pasivo reflejos_ (en ambos *no se especifica el agente*, en nuestro caso se diluye la agentividad) que a su vez derivan del valor _intransitivo_, salido del valor _medio_, éste ya cercano al _reflexivo_. *Sólo cuando es reflexivo o recíproco* el *se* español cumple _función objetual_ (o _complementaria_ del verbo como OI u OD -y cuando substituye a *le* ante _lo/la/los/las_-) en todos los demás casos es un *morfema libre*, como la *a* del OD personal, la *de* del CN, el *lo* que sustantiva adjetivos, etc.


----------



## elirlandes

XiaoRoel said:


> *El mar se me llevó lejos de la costa* es expresión peninsular, _dialectal_ pero corriente  en el habla. El *se* no es que sea exactamente superfluo, sino que es un _morfema cercano a la impersonalidad_ que _suaviza o anula el matiz agentivo del mar_, ese *se* viene a subrayar que el mar es un _sujeto fortuito, o más bien forzoso_, la *agentividad del mar no es voluntaria*.
> En cuanto a los bastantes disparates de otros mensajes del hilo, me remito a los valores de se que he descrito en otros mensajes anteriores. Ahora no tengo tiempo.



Gracias Xiao - muy, muy interesante tu aportación. Según entiendo, esta construcción funciona en este caso, por encajar los elementos de la frase - o sea, "el mar" al carecer de voluntad propio puede tratarse así.

¿Puede funcionar entonces mi otro ejemplo, empleando la mismísima construcción...?
El taxista *se *me llevó al aeropuerto. [me parece que no funciona]
El mar *se *me llevó lejos de la costa.

En el caso que no funcione, ¿podemos decir entonces que el "se" éste funciona únicamente cuando el sujeto es inánimo?

Me sigue siendo causa de confusión...

I think that we are dealing with a very specific case, which would suggest that learners of Spanish would be best advised to avoid this construction.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El problema de los valores de *se* es, desde mi punto de vista, una de las cuestiones más difíciles de la lingüística románica. _Siempre que no sea reflexivo-recíproco_, *es morfema* y siempre _tiende a marcar lo menos posible el agente y al paciente hacerlo ser lo menos OD_ posible. Estos son los polos que marcan las tendencias de *se* en las lenguas románicas.
En este último año me he dedicado a estudiar este fenómeno que está muy ligado a la _desaparición de la pasiva sintética latina y a los valores  medios que nunca encajaron bien_ en latín. Además creo que en el habla se están creando nuevos usos morfemáticos como éste que estamos discutiendo.
Desde el punto de vista de la _*traducción*_ estos *se* morfemas *no se deben traducir* como palabras independientes _sino como morfemas del verbo_.


----------



## Lurrezko

XiaoRoel said:


> El problema de los valores de *se* es, desde mi punto de vista, una de las cuestiones más difíciles de la lingüística románica. _Siempre que no sea reflexivo-recíproco_, *es morfema* y siempre _tiende a marcar lo menos posible el agente y al paciente hacerlo ser lo menos OD_ posible. Estos son los polos que marcan las tendencias de *se* en las lenguas románicas.
> En este último año me he dedicado a estudiar este fenómeno que está muy ligado a la _desaparición de la pasiva sintética latina y a los valores  medios que nunca encajaron bien_ en latín. Además creo que en el habla se están creando nuevos usos morfemáticos como éste que estamos discutiendo.
> Desde el punto de vista de la _*traducción*_ estos *se* morfemas *no se deben traducir* como palabras independientes _sino como morfemas del verbo_.



Muchas gracias por arrojar luz sobre este asunto. Bajando a un nivel más pedestre, ¿cómo deberíamos entender la diferencia entre las dos frases, si la hubiera? ¿como un uso dialectal? ¿Funcionaría, aunque fuera a nivel dialectal, la misma construcción si el agente fuera el taxista, como pregunta Elirlandes?

Gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

Diríamos que con el morfema _*se*_ *reificas* (conviertes en cosa) al taxista, como que lo conviertes en parte del taxi. _Sin el *se*_ el _taxista es plenamente agente_ de la acción


----------



## duvija

¿Alguien quiere leer algunas disertaciones doctorales con los 14 usos diferentes de 'se'? Es para suicidarse...

saludos


----------



## roanheads

¡ No se me toca como buena idea. !


----------



## tuttyfruty

Sabinero07 said:


> *se le* di el libro a mi madre.



Esta oración me suena rara, nunca la habia escuchado, lo que he escuchado es:
se le dio el libro a mi madre.

A veces creo que el uso del "se" es innecesario! Como en el caso de la primera oración.


----------



## Lurrezko

tuttyfruty said:


> Esta oración me suena rara, nunca la habia escuchado, lo que he escuchado es:
> se le dio el libro a mi madre.
> 
> A veces creo que el uso del "se" es innecesario! Como en el caso de la primera oración.



Dudo que _se le di el libro a mi madre_ se use, ni siquiera dialectalmente.  




elirlandes said:


> I think that we are dealing with a very specific case, which would suggest that learners of Spanish would be best advised to avoid this construction.



Es un sabio consejo, por lo que se ve es un uso dialectal. Y así evitamos tanta confusión (y polémica)

Debo decir, sin embargo, que introduce (aunque sea dialectalmente) un matiz de involuntariedad que a veces es útil. 
_El taxista me llevó al aeropuerto
En lugar de llevarme a la estación, el taxista se me llevó al aeropuerto_



XiaoRoel said:


> Diríamos que con el morfema _*se*_ *reificas* (conviertes en cosa) al taxista, como que lo conviertes en parte del taxi. _Sin el *se*_ el _taxista es plenamente agente_ de la acción



Bien pensado, intentaré no decir, a partir de ahora, _el taxista se me llevó al aeropuerto_, ni siquiera dialectalmente. No quisiera *reificar* a un taxista, con el mal carácter que tienen... 


PD: Abrí un hilo en el Foro de Español, a ver si conseguimos dilucidar este tema...


----------



## NewdestinyX

Hola amigos. The world of grammar is so much fun and stumping sometimes isn't it. I know I am entering this thread late but I've read the whole thing before responding. I see why the natives would wrestle with this phrase. In my limited experience, travelling to Spain 2-3 times a year and spending time there -- I will agree with the person who said it's a little more 'Peninsular' than it is Latin American. And whether it's idiomatic or not is really up to the natives to debate. But it is completely grammatical to say - 

El mar se me llevó muy lejos de la costa.

I agree with Xiao in that the SE here is a 'morpheme' which is just a fancy way of saying it's a marker of something or it's part of the verb -- making the verb pronominal. 

What I do not agree with is those who tried to make the 'me' a dativo ético or superfluo. The 'me' is clearly the direct object of the sentence.

Neither do I agree that, with 'el mar' at the front of the sentence (clearly being a subject) - the 'se' can be a marker of any passive or  impersonal sentence. It can't be a passive/impersonal marker.

The key to understanding the sentence is realizing you are working with the verb 'llevarse' and not 'llevar'. So this is an 'active' voice. The only difference between 'llevar' and 'llevarse' is a nuance that can be best expressed as someone else earlier stated..
llevar = to take (away)
llevarse = to take away (with oneself)

So the 'literal translation' of the sentence is like.
_
El mar se me llevó muy lejos de la costa._
The sea took me far away from the coast 'with itself' (Scooped me away).

Without the SE it's just a little simpler.
_
El mar me llevó muy lejos de la costa._
The sea took me far away from the coast.

Though semantically I would agree that with 'llevarse' there's a sense of 'involuntary' action happening -- that distinction isn't there 'grammatically' like it would be in this sentence.

El vaso se rompió. 
The glass broke (as if by itself). In that sentence the 'se' is there to show an involuntary breakage from a source we don't know.

It was fun reading all the input to this thread - but it's possible we made the sentence harder than it really is. The instances of 'llevarse' are less than 'llevar' -- BUT it's perfectly grammatical Spanish - and I believe more common in Spain.


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

El vaso se rompió: A glass broke
El vaso se me rompió: A glass that I had in my hands (or my glass) broke.


----------



## Lurrezko

Thanks, NewdestinyX, your explanation makes perfect sense to me. This difference is very obvious (at least in my dialect):

_Vino la policía a llevarme_ (¿adónde?) 
_Vino la policía a llevárseme_

So do you think that the difference stems from the different meanings between llevar and llevarse? Is that crazy to consider it from a _dativo de dirección_ (not _dativo ético_, of course) viewpoint?

Saludos


----------



## roanheads

Grant,
I wondered when you would arrive, I know you are interested in our little friend " se ".
Your thoughts are very similar to mine.  You will note my preference of llevarse against llevar in this context.
Definitely a lively thread, lots of opinions !     

Saludos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

CarlitosCorazon said:


> El vaso se rompió: A glass broke
> El vaso se me rompió: A glass that I had in my hands (or my glass) broke.


En la segunda el 'se me' también transmite un accidente - en cual caso, en inglés, la traducción se diría con el sujeto afirmando la responsibilidad pero como un accidente.
El vaso se me rompió. = I accidentally broke the vase.


			
				Lurrezko oinak said:
			
		

> Thanks, NewdestinyX, your explanation makes perfect sense to me. This difference is very obvious (at least in my dialect):
> 
> _Vino la policía a llevarme_ (¿adónde?)
> _Vino la policía a llevárseme_
> 
> So do you think that the difference stems from the different meanings  between llevar and llevarse? Is that crazy to consider it from a _dativo de dirección_ (not _dativo ético_, of course) viewpoint?
> 
> Saludos


Hola chaval! Well -- I can only tell you about the 'grammar' angle. In Spanish grammar nowhere can you find the idea of a 'dative' of direction. It's better to think of it as 'llevarse' versus 'llevar', what the Spanish grammarians call 'Se de Matización'. 
Salir versus Salirse
Acercar versus Acercarse
Llevar versus Llevarse, etc, etc..

The only other way I could see it being considered would be in the 'SE de Consumo Total'. 
Beber versus Beberse
Comer versus Comerse
Saber versus Saberse
Llevar versus Llevarse, etc..
--where 'llevarse' is a more 'consuming act' of a person being taken 'all the way away' or something like that.

In either case though -- the 'SE' is part of the verb and has no syntactic function. With all 'dativos superfluos' and 'dativos éticos' if you take them away the essential meaning of the verb of the sentence reamins the 'same'. When you take away the reflexive pronoun (pronombre átono) the meaning of the verb changes either a little bit or entirely. In the case of 'llevar' versus 'llevarse' the meaning of the verb changes slightly - hay un nuevo matiz.


----------



## Lurrezko

A beautiful explanation, chaval, it makes sense to me, of course. I'm afraid I got these concepts mixed (I'm getting older...)

I have to get used to this new point of view, though... ¿Qué piensas de estas tres?

_Iré a tu casa y llevaré un libro_
_Iré a tu casa y me llevaré un libro_ (llevaré un libro conmigo)
_Iré a tu casa y me llevaré un libro_ (cogeré uno de tus libros y me lo llevaré a mi casa)


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

Lurrezko oinak said:


> A beautiful explanation, chaval, it makes sense to me, of course. I'm afraid I got these concepts mixed (I'm getting older...)
> 
> I have to get used to this new point of view, though... ¿Qué piensas de estas tres?
> 
> _Iré a tu casa y llevaré un libro_  (de mi casa lo llevo a la tuya)
> _Iré a tu casa y me llevaré un libro_ (llevaré un libro conmigo)
> _Iré a tu casa y me llevaré un libro_ (cogeré uno de tus libros y me lo llevaré a mi casa)


----------



## NewdestinyX

Lurrezko oinak said:


> A beautiful explanation, chaval, it makes sense to me, of course. I'm afraid I got these concepts mixed (I'm getting older...)
> 
> I have to get used to this new point of view, though... ¿Qué piensas de estas tres?
> 
> _Iré a tu casa y llevaré un libro_
> _Iré a tu casa y me llevaré un libro_ (llevaré un libro conmigo)
> _Iré a tu casa y me llevaré un libro_ (cogeré uno de tus libros y me lo llevaré (conmigo) a mi casa)


La primera y la tercera demuestra el concepto como lo entiendo yo. Para usar 'llevarse' uno tendría que estar cogiendo o recibiendo algo de algún lugar y llevándolo a casa o otro lugar - pero en la posesión ahora de la persona que dice 'me llevo'. Sigue siendo perfecto castellano decir: "Lo llevaré" tambíen.. ¿verdad? Y dime -- ¿se dicen ambos de éstas?:

Lo llevaré conmigo cuando salga. -y-
Me lo llevaré cuando salga.

¿O sería una más natural?
Y entiendo que puede que la respuesta sea diferente dependiendo del lado del océano.


----------



## Lurrezko

NewdestinyX said:


> La primera y la tercera demuestra el concepto como lo entiendo yo. Para usar 'llevarse' uno tendría que estar cogiendo o recibiendo algo de algún lugar y llevándolo a casa o otro lugar - pero en la posesión ahora de la persona que dice 'me llevo'. Sigue siendo perfecto castellano decir: "Lo llevaré" tambíen.. ¿verdad? Y dime -- ¿se dicen ambos de éstas?:
> 
> Lo llevaré conmigo cuando salga. -y-
> Me lo llevaré cuando salga.
> 
> ¿O sería una más natural?
> Y entiendo que puede que la respuesta sea diferente dependiendo del lado del océano.



Muchas gracias por razonarlo, cuando alguien me tacha una frase me gusta saber si es porque él no la dice o porque es incorrecta.  
Yendo a tu mensaje, no se suele decir _llevar conmigo/contigo/consigo_, lo pongo sólo para reforzar lo que quiero decir.
Por otro lado, si (como bien dices) llevarse es coger una cosa de un lugar y transportarla a otro, ¿cuál es la incongruencia de la segunda frase?

_Iré a tu casa y me llevaré un libro_ (lo cogeré de mi casa y lo llevaré a la tuya, lo llevaré _conmigo_)

_- Mañana voy a la playa.
- Llévate un libro, si no te aburrirás_


----------



## NewdestinyX

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Muchas gracias por razonarlo, cuando alguien me tacha una frase me gusta saber si es porque él no la dice o porque es incorrecta.
> Yendo a tu mensaje, no se suele decir _llevar conmigo/contigo/consigo_, lo pongo sólo para reforzar lo que quiero decir.
> Por otro lado, si (como bien dices) llevarse es coger una cosa de un lugar y transportarla a otro, ¿cuál es la incongruencia de la segunda frase?
> 
> _Iré a tu casa y me llevaré un libro_ (lo cogeré de mi casa y lo llevaré a la tuya, lo llevaré _conmigo_)
> 
> _- Mañana voy a la playa.
> - Llévate un libro, si no te aburrirás_


Exacto. Concuerdo perfectamente en eso. Semanticamente la noción de 'conmigo' (contigo, consigo) es parte del matiz de 'llevarse' como decíamos- aunque pueda que no se diga en la oración.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Since we're discussing 'llevarse' versus 'llevar' I have a related question of clarification I'd like to ask that for the moment I found myself confused about.

Decidme si os parece correcto este análisis.
1)_A Juan se le llevó muy lejos de la costa_. | Verbo = llevar | Construcción Gramatical: Se Impersonal con Complemento Directo
_(o SE pasiva dependiendo de los gramáticos que leéis. Y me doy cuenta de que en Argentina se usaría 'lo' en vez de 'le' aquí.)_

2)_Juan se lo llevó el mar muy lejos de la costa._ | Verbo = llevarse | Construcción Gramatical: Voz activa |
(y en ésta, ¿falta un 'a' también? --> _*A* Juan se lo llevó el mar._ ¿?)

3)_El mar se llevó a Juan muy lejos de la costa._ | Verbo = llevarse | - la misma construcción gramatical y comunicación de #2 ¿verdad?

Y aunque en #2 tratamos una oración con voz activa, comunica "Juan se fue llevado muy lejos de la costa por el mar". ¿verdad? 

Gracias de antemano por cualquier claridad.
Grant


----------



## Lurrezko

NewdestinyX said:


> Since we're discussing 'llevarse' versus 'llevar' I have a related question of clarification I'd like to ask that for the moment I found myself confused about.
> 
> Decidme si os parece correcto este análisis.
> 1)_A Juan se le llevó muy lejos de la costa_. | Verbo = llevar | Construcción Gramatical: Se Impersonal con Complemento Directo
> _(o SE pasiva dependiendo de los gramáticos que leéis. Y me doy cuenta de que en Argentina se usaría 'lo' en vez de 'le' aquí.)_
> 
> *Para mí, voz pasiva. A Juan se le llevó lejos de la costa y se le abandonó en alta mar. La discusión entre le o lo mejor la obviamos* __
> 
> 
> 2)_Juan se lo llevó el mar muy lejos de la costa._ | Verbo = llevarse | Construcción Gramatical: Voz activa |
> (y en ésta, ¿falta un 'a' también? --> _*A* Juan se lo llevó el mar._ ¿?)
> 
> *Sin el "a" es incorrecto a mis oídos. *
> 
> 3)_El mar se llevó a Juan muy lejos de la costa._ | Verbo = llevarse | - la misma construcción gramatical y comunicación de #2 ¿verdad?
> 
> *Es correctísima. Pero si quitas "a Juan" ("el mar se lo llevó lejos de la costa") ¿no sería una construcción análoga a El mar se me llevó lejos de la costa", sólo que en 3ª persona?*
> 
> Y aunque en #2 tratamos una oración con voz activa, comunica "Juan se fue llevado muy lejos de la costa por el mar". ¿verdad?
> 
> Gracias de antemano por cualquier claridad.
> *Gracias a ti por el interesante debate*
> Grant


----------



## pubman

I agree with adrs 
la carta is the direct object. direct object pronoun is la {fem}
Maria is the indirect object. Indirect object pronoun is le {fem}
The indirect object pronoun usually comes before the direct object pronoun.
So  le la but you can't have two LL's together so the indirect becomes se
se la {it to her}


----------

